# When do male rats calm down?



## bashfulbyte (Jun 8, 2012)

I have a 6 month old intact male rat, buttons. He cannot be still. He wants to be in my lap and near me always but cannot just sit his butt in one spot. It is impossible to hold onto this wiggle worm. Do the male rats mellow out as they age? I have attempted to tire him out but hes got more energy than I do.


----------



## PipRat (Jan 24, 2012)

Mine slowed down _a little bit_ at around 4 months, but they still will not sit in your lap or anything like that. They will actively explore out of their cage for about an hour and if I let them stay out longer they find a hiding place and have a nap. They do not want to sit in my lap or be held.


----------



## Priscilla'sMom (May 28, 2012)

Think is just the individual rats personality..... my one that is only 7 weeks old is very calm.... and another likes to sleep in my shirt


----------



## Flashygrrl (Feb 8, 2012)

Is he your only rat? If so, you're his only playmate so instead of getting his energy out with a friend (which would be better for him, even if they both need neutering somewhere along the line) and then chilling with you, he probably has all of this extra energy that he doesn't quite know what to do with.


----------



## petratts (Feb 14, 2012)

i would say they calm down most a few months after the time they reach full grown size. from my personal experience. but that is really limited as i only have one rat full grown size.
here is a tip.
i have noticed both of my male rats become much calmer after i let them run around free range for a few hours. one is older then the other and the older one is much calmer then the younger one in general. but both are pretty restless when i first let them out of the cage. but after a while and they have had a chance to check out the world around them they become much calmer. just today after letting them run around for a few hours the older rat came up to me and tried to climb up my leg. i put him in my lap and petted him for a a good 20 min while he just sat their. i can pet the younger one for a few minutes. but he seems less comfortable with me holding him. i am sure after he reaches full grown size he will be less hyper and more cuddle and larger so i will have more rat to hold.


----------

